# Which antibiotics are good for Pregnant Goats



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a cold going through the herd and some of my girls are pregnant. I called the vet and they suggest Naxcel or Gentamicin, great I'm out and I pick some up.
Nope you need to bring on in First.... grrrh... I am so P.O'd right now
We had a cough and cold go through mostly the babies this summer and I brought 2 in than and got meds.
And than when I needed more , no problem..
But now, bring one in.... I just need the meds, not a $100 plus vet bill..
So what antibiotic would you suggest with out a perscription for possibly pregnant doe's? 
Thanks


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I use Pen G first and if that doesn't work then I go to Biomycin(agrimycin,la-200)


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

ok, I will try Pen G than, but 
I thought you were not surpose to give Biomycin to pregnant doe's or kids, I will if I have to though to save the doe's if it came down to it, 
I used the Biomycin over the summer it was the only thing that worked, but one doe got bred before they got sick that I didn't expect to , and she lost the kid, it could have been because he was born without me being there as she kidded a little early and he got cold, but I wonder if it had something to do with the fact she was on the Biomycin?? He looked completely normal.

Thanks for the help, I feel so bad for my girls.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I would use BioMycin.... its not dangerous for preggy does and it works great for pneumonia. I'm assuming that is what you are treating?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

BioMycin is oxytetracycline and can harm kids even after they are born, I would be afraid to use it on pregnant does without at least talking to a vet who is a goat expert first. Pen-G would be better. Here is some info about oxytetracyline and kids and pregnant does : http://fiascofarm.com/goats/medications ... tracycline

Jan


----------

